
Show HN: Web Maker – Blazing fast & open-source Codepen like playground - chinchang
https://github.com/chinchang/web-maker
======
george_ciobanu
I love it! I've always wanted an offline fiddle.js

But please do not replace the new tab without asking, it's very annoying.
Filed a bug.

------
Rustydave
What about autocomplete for html and css? Always been looking for something
like this :)

~~~
chinchang
Will be added soon.

~~~
android521
autocomplete for js will be great too.

